# Bitchology ~ for the high seas and terra firma !



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

FINALLY -
> Someone is bitchy enough to say it like it
> REALLY is!
> 
> BITCHOLOGY
> 
> When I stand up for
> myself and my beliefs,
> they call me a
> *****.
> 
> When I stand up for
> those I love,
> they call me a
> *****.
> 
> When I speak my mind, think my own thoughts
> or do things my own way, they call me a
> *****.
> 
> Being a *****
> means I won't
> compromise what's
> in my heart.
> It means I live my life MY way.
> It means I won't allow anyone to step on me.
> 
> When I refuse to
> tolerate injustice and
> speak against it, I am
> defined as a
> *****.
> 
> The same thing happens when I take time for
> myself instead of being everyone's maid,
> or when I act a little selfish.
> 
> It means I have the courage and strength
> to allow myself to be who I truly am and
> won't become anyone else's idea of what
> they think I 'should' be..
> 
> I am outspoken, opinionated and
> determined. I want what I want and there
> is nothing wrong with that!
> So try to stomp on me, just try to douse
> my inner flame, try to squash every ounce 
> of beauty I hold within me.
> You won't succeed.
> 
> And if that makes me a ***** ,so be it.
> I embrace the title and am proud to bear it.
> 
> B - Babe
> I - In
> T - Total
> C - Control of
> H - Herself
> 
> B = Beautiful
> I = Intelligent
> T = Talented
> C = Charming
> H = Hell of a Woman
> 
> B = Beautiful
> I = Individual
> T = That
> C = Can
> H = Handle 'anything' including the helm ~ 
>


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Right on MUM... 
I wish I had a dime for every time someone thought that as I stand my ground, speak my mind, or unwilling to compromise my principals. I would be sailing into the sunset in some far away land. 
What is funny is when a guy does that it is the opposite. He becomes a hero and gets promoted.

Melissa
Queen ***** of the Universe


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Melrna said:


> Right on MUM...
> I wish I had a dime for every time someone thought that as I stand my ground, speak my mind, or unwilling to compromise my principals. I would be sailing into the sunset in some far away land.
> What is funny is when a guy does that it is the opposite. He becomes a hero and gets promoted.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. They usually call us a PR&*%,a dn I really don't care, cuz like you I am going to stand my ground .......*i2f*


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

lol... for years I have been saying...

"Why, yes, I AM a *****... and He LIKES me that way!"

My fav magnet says;

'You say ***** like it's a bad thing!'


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sarafinadh said:


> My fav magnet says;
> 
> 'You say ***** like it's a bad thing!'


Would that be a "***** magnet"? I've been called a favorite one of those many times too.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

being in total control of herself ...LOL
beauty in total control of herself......etc......


----------

